# Hr24 stuck in receiver self test



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

AS the title says, the HR 24 does not et past self check on a reboot. If there any way to bypass this or any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Before looking for bypass, you need to check what component is bad. Perhaps HDD.
Get internal test menu and do all tests one by one.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

How do I do that?


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Think P Smith is onto your problem. The last time my DVR did what you describe (locked up just after going into self-test), it was the hard drive. Replacing the HD (owned receiver) brought it back to like-new (literally - without any of my cherished recordings). External HD would not work when this happened either so connecting one probably wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

STEVED21 said:


> How do I do that?


RBR, Press and hold the select button on your remote.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Gone. HDD test failed. New one on way.


----------

